# Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.



## scemler (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spinnrute, die ich für das Angeln mit kleineren Wobblern und Spinnern auf Barsche benutzen möchte.

Nun habe ich schon die SuFu benutzt - ich weiß aber nicht, ob die dort aufgeführten Geräte das richtige sind.

Die Rute sollte um 2,40m lang sein und das wichtigste - sie soll eine weiche (am besten Mittel-)Aktion haben.

Die hier oft aufgeführten Ruten für den UL/L-Bereich, wie z.B. die  Skeletor SelectOne 2-12g , sind mir einfach zu steif, da eher für den Jig-Bereich  geeigent.

Ich habe sie mir im Laden angeschaut. 

Ich denke, so steife Ruten sind nix dafür, weil sich die Rute nicht richtig aufladen kann - ich kenne das von meiner Rozemeijer Bank Jigging in 12 - 16g - damit kann ich leichte Köder auch mit entsprechend guter Rolle und feiner Schnur nicht ordentlich werfen.

Auch einige Modelle von Pezon & Michel habe ich in der Hand gehabt - vorne schön weich (fast zu weich), aber da sagt mir die zu ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion nicht zu.

Könnt ihr mir Modelle empfehlen?

- für den UL/L-Bereich
- bis 2,40
- weiche Aktion (kein Gufi-Stock halt)
- am besten durchgehende, Mittelaktion

danke schonmal


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Fürs UL-spinnen hab ich die 2,1m skelli WG 2-12gr!
die ist wunderbar weich und absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## scemler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



esox82 schrieb:


> Fürs UL-spinnen hab ich die 2,1m skelli WG 2-12gr!
> die ist wunderbar weich und absolut empfehlenswert!



Die Neue oder die Alte?

Hatte heute beide in der Hand - die Rute ist ziemlich hart.

Da bekomme ich doch nen 5g-Wobbler nicht ordentlich mit geworfen.


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Preisklasse?



Also bei ebay sind immer mal wieder sehr günstige UL-Ruten aus UK die auf Fliegenrutenblanks aufgebaut sind! Ich hatte mir schonmal überlegt so eine als "Spassrute" zu bestellen :q:q:q


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

nee,die alte!
also probleme beim werfen hab ich keine,weder mit spinner der gr.0 noch mit wobbler um die 7cm.....
man muss sich nur an den 2-geteilten griff gewöhnen


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



scemler schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch nen 5g-Wobbler nicht ordentlich mit geworfen.




Wie weit willst du den denn werfen? 
Was soll der Einsatzbereich für die Rute sein? Kleiner Fluss/Teich/weiher ,ein Bach? der flache Uferstreifen von nem See?


----------



## scemler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie weit willst du den denn werfen?
> Was soll der Einsatzbereich für die Rute sein? Kleiner Fluss/Teich/weiher ,ein Bach? der flache Uferstreifen von nem See?



Verschieden - ruhige Elbabschnitte, Altarme, Hafen usw - dort wo sich halt Barsche, Rapfen und Döbel aufhalten.

Alles vom Ufer.

Wurfweite? Naja - ich will halt schon mal so um die 7m auswerfen können und das kann ich mit ner steifen Rute irgendwie nicht.


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



scemler schrieb:


> Verschieden - ruhige Elbabschnitte, Altarme, Hafen usw - dort wo sich halt Barsche, Rapfen und Döbel aufhalten.
> 
> Alles vom Ufer.
> 
> Wurfweite? Naja - ich will halt schon mal so um die 7m auswerfen können und das kann ich mit ner steifen Rute irgendwie nicht.


 

das kriegst du aber locker mit der skelli hin!
hängt auch von der rolle und der schnur ab!


----------



## scemler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



esox82 schrieb:


> das kriegst du aber locker mit der skelli hin!
> hängt auch von der rolle und der schnur ab!



Naja, ist auch eher Geschmackssache.

Ich möchte halt eher eine weicherei Rute mit durchgehender Aktion.

Die Skeletor ist mir zu steif und außerdem sagt mir das futuristische Design auch nicht so zu.

Ich hatte heute übrigens auch eine Spinmaster I (II?) in der Hand von Pilkmaxx.

Kennt die einer?
http://www.pilkmaxx.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=306_308&products_id=1966

Hab vorher noch nie von der Firma gehört.

Auf jeden Fall hatte sie ein Wurfgewicht von 10-30g, war aber  viel weicher als die Skeletor z.B. #c


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



scemler schrieb:


> Wurfweite? Naja - ich will halt schon mal so um die 7m auswerfen können und das kann ich mit ner steifen Rute irgendwie nicht.



Ich kann schlecht schätzen,aber mit meiner 8-32g Skelli krieg ich 7m bestimmt auch hin!


Was für eine Schnurr willst du fischen?


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

ich denke ein fliegenrutenblank, als spinne aufgebaut ist, wär das richtige für dich! ich bestitze so eine spassrute! einfach geil!


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich denke ein fliegenrutenblank, als spinne aufgebaut ist, wär das richtige für dich! ich bestitze so eine spassrute! einfach geil!



Wie sieht das bei denen mit der Wurfweite aus?
Was ist das "Maximum" bei deiner Rute? Also wo ist die Grenze bei der Ködergröße?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



> Fürs UL-spinnen hab ich die 2,1m skelli WG 2-12gr!


Ich auch.
Und selbst als Anhänger eigentlch eher "weicher" Ruten bin ich von dem Teil begeistert und sie ist auch mit leichteren Ködern prima zu werfen.
Und:
Hält auch größeren Fischen stand:
Zander ca. 85 cm, Waller über 1,10m......


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wie sieht das bei denen mit der Wurfweite aus?
> Was ist das "Maximum" bei deiner Rute? Also wo ist die Grenze bei der Ködergröße?


es gehen allerhöchstens 15g! 2-5g ist optimal! also spinner bis größe 2 und wobbler bis 6cm.
die wurfweite liegt bei 0er spinnern bei ca. 10m und bei wobblern um die 4cm ebenfalls. 
ein blei von 5g lässt sich mit 18er mono 26m weit werfen (nagemessen). ich fische in zwischen allerdings 14er-16er mono.


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Im Kleinanzeigenforum verkauft grad einer Sportexruten. Da war soweit ich mich erinner auch noch ne kurze leichte dabei.... Eventuell was für dich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und selbst als Anhänger eigentlch eher "weicher" Ruten bin ich von dem Teil begeistert und sie ist auch mit leichteren Ködern prima zu werfen.


Genau, das Rütchen ist doch super-UL, was ist da steif?
Verglichen mit der 2,10m Swiss Salmon Felchenrute meiner Frau war der 2,10m Series1 Blank sogar noch ein bischen weicher. 
Eine noch weichere Rute? Für 5cm Fische? wer braucht das?

Ich persönlich würde nicht unterhalb der Series1 2,70m 7-28g angeln, die ist sehr weich und geschmeidig (eher einiges niedriger im WG) und taugt als Barsch und Forellenrute sicher überall 1a! Die "abgeschnittene" 2,40m Version 4-24g, die ist straff.


----------



## Nelson (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

spinnruten auf fliegenruten-blanks aufgebaut??

geil!! wo krieg ich sowas her? was kostet das?
sind die wg. in gramm angegeben oder in AFTMA-Klasse  ??

tight lines!!!


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Nelson schrieb:


> spinnruten auf fliegenruten-blanks aufgebaut??
> 
> geil!!
> wo krieg ich sowas her?
> was kostet das?



1.ja
2.Denk ich auch #6
3.Ebay
4.keine ahnung... so um die 25,- !?? |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

schön wärs.... selber aufbauen! ich hab sie von meinem vater bekommen.... du musst aber einen relativ guten blank haben... mit allem drum und dran wist du bestimmt auf 150€ kommen...


----------



## Lorenz (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> schön wärs.... selber aufbauen! ich hab sie von meinem vater bekommen.... du musst aber einen relativ guten blank haben... mit allem drum und dran wist du bestimmt auf 150€ kommen...



Also bei ebay standen mal welche für 25,- drin! 
Jetzt sind wieder welche drin! Allerdings lässt sich aus der Beschreibung nicht viel zur Qualität sagen!


Als gelegentliche Spassrute für kleine Fischies sicher in Ordnung!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

AFTMA 6 müssten so bis etwa 15g Wg. sein.


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

ich habe eine leichte Spinnrute im Angbot:

Ultimate Xentron Trout, L: 2,10m, WG: 5-25g

Damit kannst du kleine, leichte Köder schön rausflitschen. Mir ist sie zu weich da sie sich bei einem gegen die Strömung gezogenen Spinnen zu sehr kümmt. Reserven sind zwar noch vorhanden, aber ich wollte was härteres. Mit 35er Bach- und Regenbogenforellen kam sie jedenfalls klar.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Sportex twister fällt mir je noch eine

mfg Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ich hatte mir mal vor ca. 25 Jahren ganz einfach ne Fliegenrute umgebaut:
Einfach nen Klapprollenhalter mittels stabilem Isoband auf den Griff gesetzt (war ne 5/6er), nicht schön, aber funktionabel )

War mir jahrelang meine liebste Rute. Größter Fisch damit immerhin auch ein 90er Hecht!

Als oberste WG - Grenze hätte ich da ca. 10 Gramm angesetzt.

Der Vorteil gegenüber den damals erhältlichen Spinnruten (dies da so leicht praktisch eh nicht gab):
Sehr geringes Gewicht, erstklassige Aktion (fast parabolisch) beim drillen.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Hallo,
sehr weich waren die Balzer Ruten, ich habe hier noch eine Balzer Warrior Spin 30 in 2,10 mit 10-30gr. Das ist son richtiger "Schlabberstock" mit Aktion bis ins Griffteil... die gibts aber nicht mehr.
War übrigens meine erste TM6 Rute und habe damit schon etliche Räuber gebändigt.
Vllt. bekommst du irgendwo eine Gebrauchte.
Welche auch noch ziemlich weich sind, die Berkley Cherrywood.
Habe die 1,80er mit 4-16gr, die zieht dir ein 0er Mepps in der Strömung krumm. Hat aber trotzdem noch genug Reserven um auch mit  4 Pfünder  Bafo´s fertigzuwerden.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



> 10-30gr.


Das ist aber in menen AUgen schon fast eher im mittlerren als im leichten oder gar ultraleichten Sektor anzusiedeln..


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber in menen AUgen schon fast eher im mittlerren als im leichten oder gar ultraleichten Sektor anzusiedeln..



Jo, in meinen Augen auch, mir ging es jedoch darum
auf die Aktion der Spinnrute einzugehen... die gab es glaube ich 
auch bis 15 oder 20gr WG.
Übrigens habe ich mit diesem Stock auch 00er Mepps problemlos 20 Meter werfen können. 

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Bescheid )


----------



## Nelson (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

@ Lorenz

was gibst denn du bei ebay ein?? ich find nischt!!


----------



## Lorenz (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Nelson schrieb:


> @ Lorenz
> 
> was gibst denn du bei ebay ein?? ich find nischt!!


 
"Spinnrute" und dann einfach ein bissel suchen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War mir jahrelang meine liebste Rute.
> ...
> Der Vorteil gegenüber den damals erhältlichen Spinnruten (dies da so leicht praktisch eh nicht gab):
> Sehr geringes Gewicht, erstklassige Aktion (fast parabolisch) beim drillen.


Aha, daher also. Hast Dir damit ja ein spezielles Spinnrutenfeeling gezaubert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Kann/wird unter anderem auch daran mit liegen ))

Ist wie bei Frauen:
Hübsche und Willige gibts viele, man muss halt die/das finden, die passt ))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ich finde es halt super interessant, aus dieser und den anderen und den vergangenen Diskussionen:

Du versuchst die Spinnrute irgendwie am unteren (weichen) Limit, also sehr weich und geschmeidig wie es gerade noch gut geht, kommt mir zumindest so vor. 
Klar, daß Du dann auch mit so einem Stöckchen wie der 2,10m 2-12g beachtlich große Fische damit haken und landen kannst, bestimmt schon lange so gewöhnt.  
Ich hatte genau diese Rute Ende Sep. geprüft und für mich verworfen.

Ich versuche an sich schon länger, und spätestens ganz stark mit den VHF am oberen Limit zu angeln, wieviel Power und Härte sind noch verträglich, der Fokus ist extrem auf das Anhaken und erstmal weniger auf die Drillsicherheit gerichtet. 
Ich will jeden Zupfer und Biß haken, und den Fisch mit der Rute sauber im Griff haben, also immer einen Tick schneller und kräftiger als der Fisch. So einigermaßen klappt das schon, perfekt ist es aber noch nicht.
Ich würde also für die gleiche Angelart höchstwahrscheinlich mit der 2,70m 7-28g  mich wohler fühlen, gleiche Köder etc. mal angenommen.

Das sind für mich insofern sehr spannende Fakten und Berichte, wie es genau anders herum auch geht #6, wo die Knackpunkte sind, was den Kontrast bildet, usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



> also sehr weich und geschmeidig wie es gerade noch gut geht, kommt mir zumindest so vor.


Jein.....

Was ich eigentlich suche (nicht nur im UL - Bereich sondern grundsätzlich beim Kunstköderfischen):
>Eine Rute, die beim Wurf straff ist um notfalls auch gute Entfernungen zu erreichen
>Eine Rute die beim Spinnen selber nicht "schwabbelt"
>Eine Rute die im Drill eine sehr flexible (nicht unebdingt zu verwechseln mit "weich") Aktion hat, die sich über den gesamten Blank relativ schnell aufbaut und die trotzdem entsprechende Reserven hat.

Im UL - Bereich ist das eben momentan die Skelli, im mittleren Bereich bin ich schwerst begeistert von der WorldChampion Seaspin (20 - 50, glaube ich). Einziger Kritikpunkt wären da für mich die Einstegringe (Gewicht hin oder her, mag ich halt nicht...).

Gerade die Seaspin zeigt im Drill eine super Aktion über den ganzen Blank mit vernünftigen Reserven - wie ne "Sportexaktion". Deswegen (wegen Aktion im Drill) fische auch nach wie vor trotz Gewicht etc. gerne die TurboSpins von Sportex.

Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem "Werdegang", dass ich nicht so sehr die Rute selber zur Bisserkennung nutze, wie scheinbar Du, sondern das eher bei mir über die Schnur geht (sowohl Beobachtung des Schnureintrittspunktes im Wasser wie des Schnurbogens, aber auch das direkte fühlen an der Schnur (habe je nach Methode oft die Schnur über den Finger laufen). 

Gerade die Bisserkennung über das anschauen der Schnur/Schneintrittspunkt/Schnurbogen ist wirklich ne (auch langjährige) Trainingssache. Hat mans aber raus, erspart einem das die modernen steifen Spinnrutenprügel um man kann getrost Ruten mit vernünftiger Aktion für den Drill benutzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

PS: 
Gutes Beispiel dafür ist das bekannte "faulenzen". 
Die Methode ist meiner Ansicht deswegen so erfolgreich, weil mit geflochtener und immer gespannter Schnur sowie den harten Prügeln auch relativ ungeübte Angler Bisse mitkriegen, die sie sonst wahrscheinlich verpassen würden.

Dennoch behaupte ich mal, dass man mit einer zwar kontrollierten Führung, aber an nicht gespannter Schnur bei entsprechendem Training und Bisserkennung über die Schnur statt über die Rute mehr Bisse erkennen und letztlich auch verwerten kann. 

Denn eine Reaktion am Köder geht nun mal zuerst über die Schnur - auch wenn man den härtesten Prügel verwendet, um ja noch zarte Zupfer mitkriegen zu können, muss die Reaktion ja erst mal von der Schnur auf die Rute übertragen werden.....

Und erkennt man Bisse früher (also über Schnur statt über Rute), ist auch der Anhieb (mit geflochtener) mit "weicheren" Ruten kein Problem mehr. Bei korrekt eingestellter Bremse hat man dann locker die Zeit, die Rute beim Anhieb voll durchzuziehen und so Bisse zu haken, welche die "Harte - Prügel - Angler" noch nicht mal mitkriegen würden.

Aber das ist ja nur  der "Erfolgsfaktor", Bisserkennung- und verwertung. Was dabei oft vergessen wird:
Angeln mit Ruten die sich auch biegen (also im Drill eine vernünftige Aktion haben), angeln mit Bisserkennung über die Schnur etc., etc.. ist einfach (für mich persönlich) spannender, macht einfach mehr Spass weils auch mehr "fordert". Selsbt an Tagen wos dann vielleicht mal nicht so gut läuft, weil man halt nicht so aufmerksam/konzentirert ist...


----------



## scemler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Wäre vllt. die [SIZE=-1]*SPORTEX Carat Spin 1*[/SIZE] was?

WG bis 12g - sollen ja tolle semiparabolische Aktionen haben die Ruten von Sportex


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ich mag die Sportexaktion - auch wenn ich die Rute selber noch nicht gefischt habe, glaube ich nicht, dass Du da viel verkehrt machst..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich suche (nicht nur im UL - Bereich sondern grundsätzlich beim Kunstköderfischen):
> >Eine Rute, die beim Wurf straff ist um notfalls auch gute Entfernungen zu erreichen
> >Eine Rute die beim Spinnen selber nicht "schwabbelt"
> >Eine Rute die im Drill eine sehr flexible (nicht unebdingt zu verwechseln mit "weich") Aktion hat, die sich über den gesamten Blank relativ schnell aufbaut und die trotzdem entsprechende Reserven hat.


Die Anforderungsliste kann ich auch so unterschreiben!
Da ist also gar kein Unterschied. Die progressive Aktion ala Sportex AB/B/C ist mir auch am liebsten, genau deswegen: Fischführung, Reserve und Wurfaktivität. Die mehr klar semiparabolen Ruten stellen sich meist schlechter.



> Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem "Werdegang", dass ich nicht so sehr die Rute selber zur Bisserkennung nutze, wie scheinbar Du, sondern das eher bei mir über die Schnur geht (sowohl Beobachtung des Schnureintrittspunktes im Wasser wie des Schnurbogens, aber auch das direkte fühlen an der Schnur (habe je nach Methode oft die Schnur über den Finger laufen).


Daran liegt es, alles klar! Ich mache garnichts mit der Schnur - am liebsten unsichtbare! :g
Das kommt dann aus meiner Gewohnung als primär Hecht- und Forellenspinner und starkem Blechtanteil, die lassen oft blitzschnell los (viel intensiv überangelte Gewässer) und man hat nur höchstens eine 1/10-Sekunde um effektiv reagiert zu haben (=Perfekt), und je blitzartiger die Reaktion über die Rute, umso mehr hakt's an. 

Deswegen komme ich mit den typischen GuFier-Schnuroperationen auf Barsch und Zander wohl auch nicht so klar, somit bin ich ja auch schon wieder einen Schritt schlauer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Wobei gerade auf Hecht zum Beispiel (als Tipp für Dich) "gepilktes Blech" (beim mir vorzugsweise Effzetts) oft erfolgreicher sind als andere Köder/Führungen. Damit kannst Du dann auch mal das Bisserkennen über die Schnur üben)

Also Blinker rausfeuern, absinken lassen, so hoch wie möhglich vom Grund "wegpilken", an nicht gespannter Schnur wieder abtaumeln lassen und so weiter.

Nachteil: 
Brauchst ein langes Vorfach (mindestens 50 cm), da die Hechte so geführte Köder auch mal inhalieren.

Vorteil:
Bringt oft Fisch an Tagen, an denen sonst gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei gerade auf Hecht zum Beispiel (als Tipp für Dich) "gepilktes Blech" (beim mir vorzugsweise Effzetts) oft erfolgreicher sind als andere Köder/Führungen.


Das kenn ich ja gut, Blech geht notfalls immer und hat vor allem keine Problem mit großen. #6

Das Absinken hab ich aber bisher immer straff und taktil über die Rute geführt |kopfkrat, 
hab ich ja mal was neues zu probieren, und lange Ruten zu "hoch weg"  fisch ich eh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ganz einfach:
Absinken lassen an lockerer Schnur: Volle Köderaktion
Absinken lassen an gestraffter Schnur: "Gebremste" Aktion..

Versuchs ruhig, denn:
Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## scemler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Passt zu ner Sportex Carat Spin 1 in 2.15 oder 2.40 eigentlich eine 1000er Shimano? (Exage)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Würde persönlich bei der Rolle notfalls immer ne Nummer größer nehmen bei so leichtem Gerät. 
Wirft sich leichter (größerer Spulendurchmesser) und man hat ein paar Meter Reserve für den großen Fisch...
Grundsätzlich dürften aber die ca. 140 m 20er die Du da draufkriegst natürlich reichen.


----------



## carpjunkie (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

tach leute.
also,so eine rute wie du suchst habe ich auch.
benutze sie aber nur zum forellen spinnen mit 1er meppsen und 3-5cm langen wobblern.
sie heißt "Black Panther" und ist von DAM,nur weiß ich nicht ob sie die rutenserie noch bauen,hab meine schon so 5 jahre. sie ist 1.80 meter lang und hat ein WG von 1-5 gramm. und dies rütchen macht richtig laune!ist aufjedenfall ne überlegung wert!


----------



## Lümmy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> tach leute.
> also,so eine rute wie du suchst habe ich auch.
> benutze sie aber nur zum forellen spinnen mit 1er meppsen und 3-5cm langen wobblern.
> sie heißt "Black Panther" und ist von DAM,nur weiß ich nicht ob sie die rutenserie noch bauen,hab meine schon so 5 jahre. sie ist 1.80 meter lang und hat ein WG von 1-5 gramm. und dies rütchen macht richtig laune!ist aufjedenfall ne überlegung wert!


 

Hört sich ja interessant an....Wie weit kommst du denn mit deinen Ködern? Habe mir nämlich gerade ne P&M Specialist Lure i.V.m. ner 1000er Exage zugelegt. Mit meinen 3Gramm-Wobblern komm ich damit aber auch nicht so weit....


----------



## k1ng (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

wie siehts damit aus ?
http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product_info.php?pName=cormoran-black-star-cm-spinnruten


----------



## Blink* (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Hallo,

also zum UL-Spinnen benutze ich eine Greys G-Lite 6´ 4-8lbs. (also ca 180cm und Wurfgewicht bis ca 15g. wobei das meiner meinung nach etwas hochangesetzt ist, das ist aber wiederrum Geschmackssache).

Sie hat eine Aktion zum verlieben, es ist echt ein Traum damit Forellen,Barsche etc zu drillen.:l


Sie ist mit ca 180cm zwar ein weinig unter deinem gewünschten Maß.Der hervorragende Blank ist aber butterweich, besitzt eine durchgehende parabolische Aktion.

Für ultraleichte Köder ideal sie können Zielgenau und vorallem beachtlich weit geworfen werden.

Also für Spinner, Wobbler bzw leichte Blinker meiner Meinung einfach unschlagbar.

Ich würde sie, wenn du Gelegentheit dazu hast aufjedenfall mal in die Hand nehmen 


Gruß,

Blink*


----------



## scemler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Guter Tip mit der Grey - werd ich mal im Auge behalten, hehe. Danke.

PS: Ist der letzte Ring, also der vor dem Griff auch Einsteg?


----------



## Blink* (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ja der erste Ring nach dem Handteil ist auch Einsteg.


----------



## Illex2442 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Mein Tip zum Ultralight-Spinning,hmm,da habe ich zwei...Der erste ist wirklich ultra-light(3-8gr):SAGE GSP 260-3.Die ist 1,85lang,wie gesagt 3-8gr. WG und wiegt sage und schreibe 84gr!!!!Superfeine Rute mit einem Wahnsinns-Rückrat!
Die zweite ist zwar nicht UL,doch sehr flexibel.WG bis 28gr,lässt sich aber problemlos auch mit 3cm Wobblern fischen(und auch werfen...Ach ja,fast vergessen...spreche von der Illex StreamMaster in 244cm...

Gruß Illex2442


----------



## esox82 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suche weiche L/UL- Spinnrute.*

Ne super tolle UL-rute ist auch die Mitchell Privilege Spin! die bekommst du in der 1,5m 0-3gr WG gewicht 77gr und in 1,8m WG 1-5gr gewicht 95gr!
damit macht das spinnern in kleinen bächen auf barsch und forelle viel spaß!
mfg Andy


----------

